# Best energy drink?



## User16625 (1 Aug 2013)

What energy drink works best for making you feel more awake?
What energy drinks make you more physically energetic, as in being able to cycle further. I hear of cyclists on here putting High 5 energy tablets into drinks but how does Pro plus, Red Bull and Lucozade compare? I need something that will wake me up in the mornings coz I feel like a zombie. I would also like something to give me more of a physical boost when cycling longer distances or when im feeling as powerful as a sick kitten.

No food suggestions tho, just drinks or stuff you can put into them.


----------



## Kies (1 Aug 2013)

Something with caffeine to boost you in the morning. Lucazade isotonic drinks appear to help me, but not that much.


----------



## redcard (1 Aug 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> No food suggestions tho, just drinks or stuff you can put into them.



You probably need to look at your diet as a whole rather than quick fixes


----------



## cyberknight (1 Aug 2013)

redcard said:


> You probably need to look at your diet as a whole rather than quick fixes


+1
and sleep patterns?


----------



## User16625 (1 Aug 2013)

redcard said:


> You probably need to look at your diet as a whole rather than quick fixes


 
My diet is quite varied. Mixture of healthy and unhealthy stuff. From fruit and veg to pie and chips. I dont have the will power nor the headwork required for set diets. Just want to know what you think is the most affective at making the "sleepiness" go away. I know they say porridge and bananas are good for pro longed energy, I cannot carry them when cycling.

Also your sig has a point


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2013)

Double espresso and a pint of water


----------



## compo (1 Aug 2013)

I am drinking a Guiness and I feel great.


----------



## Theo42 (1 Aug 2013)

A good diet and... water.


----------



## derrick (1 Aug 2013)

Have just started using this http://uk.best4deals.com/4-1-energy...+listing+ads&gclid=CIWUucmQ3bgCFcjKtAodRWUAsw
it works for me.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Aug 2013)

Ribena


----------



## James Blackwell (2 Aug 2013)

Water, lots of water. Tiredness and hunger often get confused with dehydration. Regular sleep patterns help too.
I cant do a set diet or breakfast, but have a list of things to keep it varied. Look for mainly nutty based cereals.
My breakfast consists of cereal, fruit juice, fruit tea, and water. 
After the first two minutes of being on my bike and the crazy main road I am wide awake!
Energy drinks are not pointless, but I would avoid, the low is as big as the high and is only very temporary. 
I changed to water when I was driving 200/300 miles aday, made a huge difference to my awake and alertness, not gone back since.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Aug 2013)

Lots of water but don't drink it ! start off with a cold shower believe me you wont feel sleepy for long


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Sounds like you are dehydrated when you wake up so have a pint of water before you go to bed and see how you feel in the morning.


----------



## Milzy (4 Aug 2013)

Pro's have a top diet & still need energy drinks. Once I get past half way riding a sportive or running a marathon I switch from water to isotonics.

How can you say avoid them when they stop you from bonking in endurance events. Probably because you're all just a bunch of know it all MAMILS who have never raced in any sporting events in any kind of respectable times.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003O0N32K Just one of many decent drinks out on the market.

Fueling with a decent product can make or break your race result.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Aug 2013)

You race ride sportives don't you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Pro's have a top diet & still need energy drinks. Once I get past half way riding a sportive or running a marathon I switch from water to isotonics.
> 
> How can you say avoid them when they stop you from bonking in endurance events. Probably because you're all just a bunch of know it all MAMILS who have never raced in any sporting events in any kind of respectable times.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003O0N32K Just one of many decent drinks out on the market.
> ...


 


Hang on the OP is not a pro and said he wakes up like a zombie so needs something to get going ?????????????? getting up is not an endurance event !


----------



## Mapster5 (4 Aug 2013)

I just use sis powder with water doesn't do me any harm not for any reason but it was on offer at Evans for the massive tubs when I first wanted some liked it so stuck to it. Had other ones when a fuel stops or sportives and the like they all seem pretty much alike


----------



## Milzy (4 Aug 2013)

True I only skim read it.

Don't drink energy drinks for that issue, have a look at your breakfast & overall nutrition & maybe see a doctor as you could have an iron deficiency problem.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hang on the OP is not a pro and said he wakes up like a zombie so needs something to get going ?????????????? *getting up is not an endurance event* !


 
Some days it can be - I have to get up at 5 on Wednesday for a work day trip, may need porridge, coffee and jelly babies!


----------



## lukesdad (4 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Pro's have a top diet & still need energy drinks. Once I get past half way riding a sportive or running a marathon I switch from water to isotonics.
> 
> How can you say avoid them when they stop you from bonking in endurance events. Probably because you're all just a bunch of know it all MAMILS who have never raced in any sporting events in any kind of respectable times.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003O0N32K Just one of many decent drinks out on the market.
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Arhh there they are again those darn jelly babies. I swear someone works for Bassetts on this forum !!


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Arhh there they are again those darn jelly babies. I swear someone works for Bassetts on this forum !!


I like the Haribo ones, they are smaller, more in a handful


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


>


 

Is that at sportives being equated to a race?


----------



## lukesdad (4 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Is that at sportives being equated to a race?


 Amongst other things


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Some days it can be - I have to get up at 5 on Wednesday for a work day trip, may need porridge, coffee and jelly babies!


On days i get up at 5.20 am , out by 6 am and it can be 7 pm before i get home atm , 5 days a week,


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

It'll be 8.30pm or later when I get home, my return flight lands at 6.30  Be 10pm or later on Thursday too...don't get paid any extra for it either 

It was meant to be a witty comment


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> It'll be 8.30pm or later when I get home, my return flight lands at 6.30  Be 10pm or later on Thursday too...don't get paid any extra for it either
> 
> It was meant to be a witty comment


So was mine  , just stirring it a bit , i have actually volunteered to work have my holiday , im fecking masd !!


----------



## lukesdad (4 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> Is it the beer what stops you from bonking in endurance terms then lukesdad?


----------



## lukesdad (4 Aug 2013)

Ive never been the same since pubbers put that guiness in my bidon.


----------



## PhunkyPhil (5 Aug 2013)

Sounds like you need the caffeine based energy drinks to get you going and then some carb based drinks to keep you going so you don’t bonk.


----------



## James Blackwell (5 Aug 2013)

I said avoid as he asked the best drink to feel more awake, not last longer on a race. He talks about longer rides, not racing.
So really, what is the point of ur stupid reply? To make me feel stupid, to make u seem more knowledgeable than me? 
I was answering his question, what were u doing?


----------

